# Before and After.



## foxfish (8 Jun 2022)

I started a little project a few months back.
I bought a large container form Amazon, I made a little pump house and filled it with cat litter, underneath there is a heat mat and above a single 50w LED flood light.
I planted a few B&Q house plants and a sprig of Soleirolia soleirolii.
 There are still a few bigger plants left but I have moved a few outside for the summer and others got smothered by the rampant  baby tears.
It drinks about one litre   a day and that I just add with a jug.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jun 2022)

Hi all, 


foxfish said:


> and others got smothered by the rampant baby tears.......


<"Mind your own business">, but it never does.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Hufsa (8 Jun 2022)

Amazing 🤩
Now hook it up to a fish tank, and youll have the sickest filter in the world 😎


----------



## foxfish (8 Jun 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Amazing 🤩
> Now hook it up to a fish tank, and youll have the sickest filter in the world 😎


I have thought about standing a shrimp vase in the middle and just let it overflow….


----------



## DeepMetropolis (12 Jun 2022)

Project looks cool. I think it wil be hard keeping the shrimp in the vase if it flows over.


----------



## foxfish (12 Jun 2022)

Thanks mate, I would just put some stainless steel mesh over the top but it wont happen until the Autumn   anyway.


----------



## mort (12 Jun 2022)

Is that a poinsettia in there foxfish? I'm pleasantly surprised it likes those conditions if it is.


----------



## foxfish (12 Jun 2022)

Yes I do believe it is, I just got a few plants out of a garden centre skip, like a lucky dip of half dead plants ….the polka dots things went mad and I have cut them down twice.


----------



## mort (12 Jun 2022)

Nice plants for free. The spotty plants are begonia maculata which do great in terrariums and used to cost a fortune. The rhaphidophora tetrasperma next to it was also very expensive but less now, it'll vine and grow quickly which you could turn into a vertical element if you have the space.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Sep 2022)

Hi all, 


foxfish said:


> .the polka dots things went mad and I have cut them down twice.


Like @mort says that is _Begonia maculata, _they are sought after as house-plants and sell for ~£12 a plant. 

cheers Darrel


----------

